#  30     "-"
12  2022    30     ,                     "-"    MS DOS.

        "-"      Windows.
 30   -             .

   ,     "-"  30- !

           ,   -      !

----------

12  2022      "-"   30%.
     8 (495) 280-08-36.

----------


## belena.68

-  30- !     .     ,        ,      .        . ,  .   !

----------


## -

-   -    .  ,        .
          .  !

----------

-   .

----------

!!! 
  -    !!
       !!
 !      !! 
 -!!
    !!   !!!))

----------

> 12  2022    30     ,                     "-"    MS DOS.
> 
>         "-"      Windows.
>  30   -             .
> 
>    ,     "-"  30- !
> 
>            ,   -      !


!   !!!   ,     ,    .   ,      !    !!!!
 ,   
 " "

----------

"-"  )!   !  !  !    ,     !  !   ..

----------

,     ""!!! 
   !!!

----------

-!  30    .        !

----------

"-"  30-       .        ,            .          ,          .                .

----------


## mixar

-    .      MS-DOS.       .

----------


## _

"-".        DOS!     - "  "  .      . 
,         !   !

----------

30 -   !  ,    .    ,    .
     .    !

----------


## dur-ik

-! , ,  !  30     !   !     !

----------

,    30- !       -,   ,    !

          ,          ,   .
     ,     !
 90%       ,       -!

----------

10 .   !    !!!    !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> !!!


  .   -   ...
 . 
    20.

----------

30           ,  ,       .

     ,   ,      ,            .

----------

